

Lots of startups getting incubated in Texas - j_baker
http://www.startupmuse.com/2010/05/lots-o-startups-getting-incubated-in-texas/

======
NathanKP
Very fascinating. I had never heard of Capital Factory. Since it is based in
my hometown of Austin, TX, I may have to check it out, if I can get my startup
in a competitive state by next years application deadline.

~~~
jfi
My company, CollegeJobConnect, is taking part in the Tech Wildcatters program
right now (TW S10 anyone?) and we have only great things to report so far.

The program's managers have been great, mentors have been fantastic and are
already helping in our product, business, and customer dev, and the lectures
and networking events have introduced us to interesting topics and people.

------
puredemo
OK, those first five "wildcat" companies had possibly the worst sites I've
seen recently. Did they choose startups based on irony?

